# Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!



## HD4ever (2. September 2008)

Hallo ! 
denke Pilze passen auch zu Fischrezepten, deshalb poste ich das mal hier. 
Denke passend zur Jahreszeit kann man hier ggf. mal fragen was die boardies mit ordentlich Pilzerfahrung denn zu den "Bodenfängen" sagen können ... :m

Habe heute morgen 2 schöne Pilze gefunden - *Bilder hier* - ich denke das sind *Rotfuß-Röhrlinge* |kopfkrat richtig oder falsch ? 
wie alle Porlinge sind die wohl gut essbar ... 

ich war neulich das erste mal in den Pilzen, aber nur nen paar Maronen gefunden - hat aber auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht !
Werde ich demnächst öfter machen, aber werd nicht immer jemanden dabei haben der mir dann sagt das das z.B. gerade Maronen sind ...


----------



## JanS (2. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*

Hallo du,

schneid den mal ein wenig an wird er blau? Rohrlinge sind gar eigentlich alle genießbar mit einer ausnahme aber den wirst du eh nicht runter bekommen da er sowas von bitter ist! Schau mal hier

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flockenstieliger_Hexenröhrling
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netzstieliger_Hexenröhrling

der obere wäre mein Tip!


----------



## JanS (2. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*

Hi du,

Rohrlinge sind bis auf eine Ausnahme "GEGART" alle genißbar. Die Ausnahme ist soooo bitter die bekommt man eh nicht runter von daher wirste es schon merken 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netzstieliger_Hexenröhrling
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flockenstieliger_Hexenröhrling

mein Tip ist der Flockenstieliger aber so Fit bin ich in der Pilzsammelscene auch noch nicht, bin ebenfalls Anfänger!

Gruß
Jan


----------



## JanS (2. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*

Uhh doppelpost nett  

Bekomm hier im nen Dbase error


----------



## HD4ever (2. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*

die Eindruckstelle oben auf den Poren wird dann blau ...
auch die Einschnittstelle ! 
son Hexenröhrling isses nicht - der sieht am Stiel anders aus


----------



## Tomasz (2. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*

Hallo Jörg,

bei Deinen beiden Pilzen handelt es sich meiner Meinung nach wie Du es schon richtig bestimmt hast, um den Rotfußröhrling.
Mit der Genießbarkeit von Röhrlingen allgemein ist das aber nicht ganz so einfach. Zum einen gibt es da den schon öfter beschriebenen Gallenröhrling, der in der brandenburger Gegend dem Steinpilz sehr ähnlich sieht. Am besten testet man dann mit der Zunge ein frisch angeschnittene Stelle. Du wirst wie der Name es sagt einen bitteren Gallengeschmack haben.
Zum anderen gibt es noch den Satanspilz oder Satansröhling, der als giftig eingestuft wird. 

http://www.toxinfo.org/frameset.php?class=3&hauptframe=/pilz/index.html

Dieser Pilz ist aber zumindest in der unserer Gegend südöstlich von Berlin sehr selten. Keine Ahnung wie es bei Dir aussieht.

Wohl bekomms

Tomasz


----------



## Doanaplantscha (2. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*

Hallo,

vom Foto her nicht 100% zu sagen, aber er sieht sehr nach einem Zigeuner, also dem Hexenröhrling aus. Wenn du die Kappe anschneidest ist das Fleisch zuerst gelb und verfärbt sich dann ziemlich schnell ins Blaue.
Allerdings gibt des unter den Röhrlingen auch Giftpilze, wie den Satansröhrling.

Aber solang du dir selber nicht hundertprozent sicher bist, würde ich ihn nicht nehmen. Beschränk dich erstmal auf die "einfachen" eßbaren, also Maronen, Steinpilz, Rotkappe, Pfifferlinge usw.


----------



## angler1996 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*

Röhrlinge sind nicht alle essbar, so pauschal kann man das nicht sagen, da gibt es zumindest einen der mir spontan einfällt und giftig ist: Statanspilz und einige die gallebitter schmecken, da hilft nur kosten ( roh) aber wieder auspucken, egal wie das schmeckt. Wenn bitter, dann wegwerfen. Ansonsten sind das, was du da hast mit relativer Sicherheit Rotfussröhrlinge ( Porlinge sind was ganz Anderes) Da aber Fernprognosen immer schwierig sind, geh doch zum Pilzberater und lass ihn gucken. Oftmals macht der auch geführte Touren, bei denen man zunächst mal einige Pilze bestimmen lernt. Guiding mal anders.
Gruß A.


----------



## Hamburgspook (2. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*

Jörg Du sollst Zandern und keine Pilze suchen :q


----------



## chivas (2. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*

vom bild her würd ich auch eher auf nen hexenröhrling tippen!!! oder sogar ne unterart vom satanspilz - allein vom bild her aber schwierig, genauer einzuordnen.

da es auch gegenden gibt, wo der hexenpilz als giftpilz eingestuft wird, wäre ich da sehr vorsichtig...


----------



## MefoProf (2. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*

Moin, 
ich tendiere auch zum Rotfußröhrling. Mit Sicherheit lässt sich das an Hand der Bilder aber nicht sagen. Bei der Pilzbestimmung ist es auch immer sehr hilfreich, den Fundort genau zu betrachten. Dadurch kommt man dem Rätsel oftmals auf die Spur.
Ich persönlich würde deine Pilze aber ohnehin nicht essen, da sie schon zu alt sind. Ich nehme zum Verzehr immer nur junge unbeschädigte Exemplare.

Gruss aus DK|wavey:


----------



## Locke4865 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*

Röhrlinge mit *Gelben* Futter sind alle eßbar 
Satanspilz hat Rotes Futter
und der Gallenröhrling :vim Alter rosanes 
jung ist er mit dem Herrenpilz(Steinpilz)ZU VERWECHSELN aber nicht giftig sondern ungenießbar
(der Name sagt warum)
Jens


----------



## Ollek (2. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*

@ HD4ever

Kannste mitnehmen, es ist ein Rotfuss. Finden wir im Harz sehr oft.  Allerdings ist die Qualität eher mittelmässig.


----------



## Tomasz (2. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> ...Zum anderen gibt es noch den Satanspilz oder Satansröhling, der als giftig eingestuft wird.
> 
> ...


 

Ich habe gerade bemerkt, dass der Link nicht richtig funktioniert. Man muss unter der Rubrik Giftpilze weiter auf den Satansröhrling klicken.
Davon ab gibt es bei einigen Pilzen regional sehr unterschiedliche Ausbildungen. Selbst innerhalb der Region sind unterschiedliche Farb- und Formgestaltungen möglich. Die hängen entweder mit verschiedenen Unterarten oder unterschiedlichen Wachstumsbedingungen auf den jeweiligen Böden zusammen. Von daher sollte man tatsächlich nicht allzuviel rumexperimentieren, sondern erstmal nur die Pilze sammeln, die man sicher bestimmen kann. Der Rest kommt mit der Zeit und der Erfahrung. Ich nehme mittlerweile Pilze, bei denen meine Familie glaubt ich wolle sie alle umbringen, um an das Erbe zu kommen:g. Da ist es mittlerweile das beste sie sehen die Pilze erst auf dem Teller zubereitet:m. Bis jetzt hat es allen gut geschmeckt.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## don rhabano (2. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*

Ich würde auch sagen, dass es ein Rotfuß! Selbst wenn es ein Hexenröhrling ist----beides ist essbar und zum Teil sehr lecker!!!

Zur Bestimmung kann folgendes(außer dem eig. schon bekannten) sehr hilfreich sein:

-Wo hast du ihn gefunden??? Welche Bäume könnten der Symbiose-Partner sein?
-Sporenfarbe (1Pilz mitnehmen und über Nacht auf Küchenrolle legen----dürfte dann leicht zu sehen sein)
-Sporengröße
-Sporenform
-etc...

Das is nur ein bissl ziemlich unnützes Zeug was noch helfen kann !


----------



## didi0405 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*

@ jörg #h

die pilze kannst du alle essen ... zumindestens einmal |supergri


den rotfußröhrling soweit das auch einer ist  ;+ mischt man am besten mit anderen essbaren pilzen dann schmecken sie besonders lecker
und fisch kannst du natürlich auch dazu essen ich bevorzuge aber so eine schöne pilzpfanne mit speck und zwiebeln #6
und wenn dann noch plötzlich besuch kommt dann kommen noch paar eier rein...Mmm lecker

guten appetit

mfg didi  :m


----------



## HD4ever (2. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*

*Fichten-Steinpilz ???*

langsam nimmt meine PIlzpfanne ja Gestalt an ​


----------



## chivas (2. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> *Fichten-Steinpilz ???*​



ohne zweifel ^^


----------



## HD4ever (2. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*

man - die Steinpilze waren aber lecker !!!! |bla:
die Röhrlinge bei näherer Untersuchung leider etwas Madenbefallen :c
ich geh nun nicht mehr ohne Taschenmesser und kleinen Beutel ausm Haus


----------



## didi0405 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*

@ hd4ever |wavey:

mit messer ist gut aber mit beutel drückst du die pilze so ein 
am besten wäre ein eimer oder ein korb #6

mfg didi  :vik:


----------



## Tomasz (3. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> man - die Steinpilze waren aber lecker !!!! |bla:
> die Röhrlinge bei näherer Untersuchung leider etwas Madenbefallen :c
> ich geh nun nicht mehr ohne Taschenmesser und kleinen Beutel ausm Haus



Schöner Steinpilz. 

Aber sag mal bist Du denn verrückt, die Pilze mit einem Messer abschneiden zu wollen;+? Ein abgeschnittener Pilz kommt einem Fisch auf der Küchenwage gleich#t. Ein releasen des Pilzes ist dann kaum noch möglich. Es bilden sich zwei Fraktionen im Board und der Streit ist vorprogrammiert. Also ich will hier keine Fotos von toten Pilzen sehen:q. Der ganze Pilz inklusive Wurzeln steht wenigstens noch für die Möglichkeit den Pilz nach dem Foto wieder in den Waldboden einzupflanzen:m.

Davon ab, ist für die kurzfristige Verwahrung der Pilze bis zum Fototermin ein Korb ganz hilfreich. Plastetüten gehen gar nicht. Da werden die Pilze gedrückt und schwitzen. Zur Not geht vielleicht auch ein Stoffbeutel. Da sollten die Pilze über kurze Zeit nicht allzu sehr ins Schwitzen kommen. Auf Grund der Eiweiße gehören Pilze zu den leicht verderblichen Lebensmitteln. Also vorsichtig mit der Lagerung und der Lagerungszeit von frischen Pilzen, insbesondere wenn diese schon etwas älter oder feucht sind.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## kaipiranja (4. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*



Doanaplantscha schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Aber solang du dir selber nicht hundertprozent sicher bist, würde ich ihn nicht nehmen. Beschränk dich erstmal auf die "einfachen" eßbaren, also Maronen, Steinpilz, Rotkappe, Pfifferlinge usw.


 

...Pfifferlinge gehören nicht zu den Röhrlingen sondern zu den Lamellenpilzen, als Pilzanfänger würde ich die Finger davon lassen.

Aber ich denke mir der TE macht es schon richtig: Mit Röhrlingen anfangen und bei Unsicherheit um Rat fragen und Bilder machen. Wie schon erwähnt gibt es unter denn Röhlingen auch Pilze die als Giftig eingestuft werden in diesem Fall ist hiermit meiner Meinung nach aber "nur" ungenießbar gemeint...weil es zu Magen- und Darmkomplikationen kommen kann, diese Pilze sind nicht Tötlichgiftig sollten aber halt trotzdem nicht verzehrt werden.

Worauf auf jeden Fall dringenst zu achten ist das Röhrlinge niemals roh gegessen werden, sie müssen immer mit einer ausreichenden Gahrzeit zubereitet werden. Bei Unsicherheit bleibt der Pilz stehen oder wird wegeworfen...

Ich sammel seit ca. 3 Jahren regelmäßig Röhrlinge und hatte noch nie Probleme...

mfg KAI


----------



## HD4ever (7. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*

wieder mal ne Frage an euch ... :m
ist das nen Perlpilz ?
kann man die mit in ne Pilz-Mischpfanne tun ?
das eine Pilzbuch von mir sagt "giftig" im anderen steht "guter Speisepilz" |kopfkrat 
hab nun nen paar Ecken gefunden wo schöne Rötfüße und Steinpilze zu finden sind ...
so viel Pilze wie die letzen Tage hab ich ja selten gegessen |bla:


----------



## MefoProf (7. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*

Moin,

ich würde die Finger davon lassen, wenn ich den nicht genau bestimmen kann. Anhand des Fotos ist es leider kaum möglich, den Pilz eindeutig zu identifizieren. 
Es gibt mehrere Pilze die so ähnlich aussehen und giftig sind, wie beispielsweise den Perlhuhnegerling. Es gibt aber auch essbare, die so aussehen wie einige Schirmlinge oder der Perlpilz.

#h


----------



## HD4ever (7. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*

ja klar ..... sicher ist sicher #h
ich hab von denen nur mal einen mitgnommen um den bestimmen zu können .... da standen noch einige mehr rum ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*

Der Perlpilz ist ein ganz hervorragender Speisepilz.
*Aber *man sollte einiges an Erfahrung haben, wenn man ihn sammelt. Perlpilze können sehr variabel aussehen und dem sehr giftigen Pantherpilz recht ähnlich sein und umgekehrt. Und leider sind die nicht mal so selten. 
Der auf Deinem Foto könnte einer sein, er könnte Dich aber auch ins Krankenhaus bringen.

Nachtrag: Steinpilze kann ich in Deinem Korb nicht entdecken.


----------



## olafjans (7. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*

Hat schonmal jemand hier mit Pilzen geangelt?


----------



## don rhabano (7. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*

Hey,

ich will mal noch nen kleinen Tipp loswerden:

Auf dem Fotovon deinem Pilzkorb ist ein Pilz dabei, da sehen die Röhren überhaupt nicht mehr lecker aus!!! Ich mache es vorallem bei größeren ,etwas im alter fortgeschrittenen Pilzen so, dass ich die Röhren einfach ab mache!!! Geht schnell und einfach und erspart einem oft eine leicht modrige Pilzpfanne...


----------



## chivas (7. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*

ich meine, dass es ein perlpilz ist.

perlpilze riechen angenehm nach pilz, röten an druckstellen und schneckenfraßstellen (die bei diesem pilz übermäßig häufig auftreten), haben eine deutliche riefung am ring und die GRAUEN schuppen lassen sich recht einfach vom hut abwischen (oder sind vom regen abgewaschen).

perlhuhnegerling ist wohl auszuschließen, da zum einen die wirklich deutliche und sehr sehr auffällige kanariengelbe färbung unten am stiel fehlt und der karbol-geruch dir ganz sicher aufgefallen wäre 

normalerweise wird der perlpilz aber eben auf grund dieser eigenschaften der ähnlichen egerlinge eigentlich nur mit dem pantherpilz und dem grauen wulstling verwechselt, der giftige pantherpilz steckt in einer "stulpe", der perlpilz hat eine rübenartige knolle und der panterhpilz hat einen glatten ring.

der graue wulstling ist essbar, schmeckt aber einfach nur wie alte pappe xD, im direkten vergleich am leichen standort ist der perlpilz sichtbar "rötlicher" und auch weicher/wässriger/zerbrechlicher als der graue wulstling.

da der perlpilz ein hervorragender speisepilz ist und z.b. steinpilze damit gemischt noch ein ganzes stückchen besser schmecken, wäre es schade, den nicht mit zu verwerten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*

@chivas

Das ist alles sehr richtig. Aber dennoch sollte man einem Einsteiger wie Jörg nicht dazu raten hier Selbstversuche zu unternehmen. Glatter Ring, was ist ein glatter Ring ? Welcher Ring ist gemeint. Der Ring hat zwar Riefen, ist aber schön glatt, also Perlpilz. Und schon ist´s passiert. 
Sowas muß man von einem der sich wirklich auskennt vor Ort gezeigt bekommen. Da kann man am " lebenden " Objekt zeigen, worauf es ankommt.


----------



## chivas (7. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*

richtig... aber anhand der bilder kann man sich schon ziemlich sicher sein...

und 2 weitere tips zur überprüfung "vor ort" hat er ja auch bekommen. sollte sich meine vermutung bestätigen, wobei ich mir absolut sicher bin ^^, kann sich auch ein "neuling" sicher sein, dass er einen guten speisepilz gefunden hat...


----------



## Honeyball (8. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*

Also sollte jemand in diesem oder den anderen Pilzethreads plötzlich nicht mehr posten, sollten wir uns aber schon Gedanken machen !!!


----------



## gismowolf (8. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*

@HD4ever!
Die ersten beiden Bilder in Posting Nr.23 von Dir sind mit 100%-iger Sicherheit Perlpilze!!Nur der Perlpilz wird an den Fraßstellen und am Anschnitt rosafarben bis rötlich!!Auch der Hut schimmert rötlich oder hat in den Falten rote Striemen und der Ring ist innen auch meist gerötet.Im Gegensatz dazu bleibt der giftige Pantherpilz an Fraßstellen und im Anschnitt immer weiß.Im Zweifelsfall,wenn also keine Rötung vorhanden ist,läßt man den Pilz stehen!!


----------



## chivas (10. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*

sag ich ja xd

aber irgendwas scheint ihm trotzdem nicht bekommen zu sein 

vielleicht beim sammeln von nem jäger erwischt worden?


----------



## HD4ever (19. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*

keine Angst ! 
ich lebe immer noch :vik:
bisher hab ich von allem die Finger gelassen was Lamellen hat - da werd ich mich dann doch lieber mal an erfahrenere Kollegen wenden ! 
die leichter zu erkennenderen schmecken ja aber auch ganz lecker ! :m
man kann mit den Pilzen ja auch in ne Apotheke gehen zum bestimmen ... aber man kann ja auch mal hier fragen .... heißt ja nicht das ich die gleich immer essen will.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*

Bedingt durch einen kapitalen Hexenschuß habe ich gestern nach 10 Tagen mal wieder nach den Pilzen geschaut. 
Überraschung, Überraschung, dutzende Reizker. Aber allesamt schon viel zu groß um noch lecker zu sein. alles Einheitsgröße, keine kleinen mehr dabei. Da wartet man wochenlang und dann kommen die Mistdinger raus wenn man nicht suchen kann. 
Das Leben ist so ungerecht.


----------



## kaipiranja (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Pilzexperten !!!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> keine Angst !
> ich lebe immer noch :vik:
> bisher hab ich von allem die Finger gelassen was Lamellen hat - da werd ich mich dann doch lieber mal an erfahrenere Kollegen wenden !
> die leichter zu erkennenderen schmecken ja aber auch ganz lecker ! :m
> man kann mit den Pilzen ja auch in ne Apotheke gehen zum bestimmen ... aber man kann ja auch mal hier fragen .... heißt ja nicht das ich die gleich immer essen will.


 
...anhand deiner Bilder sehe ich das du die Pilz aus dem Boden drehst, nimm lieder ein Messer und schneide sie knapp über dem Boden ab!

...so bleibt das Mycel größtmöglich erhalten und ermöglich eine bessere Regeneration der Pilze an der Stelle.

KAI


----------

